# Router / Mill Bit Selection



## desertfabworks (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm in the process of building up a new CNC router / mill table. The machine is a small table top version.

It will have a Porter cable router 1-2 HP router with a 1/4 shank. I'm going to be doing sign carving in Wood, And Plexi / PVC. I want to do some light milling in aluminum. I would also like to have a bit for cutting in foam (egg crate) style for making custom inlay tool holders.

So I'm looking for the top 10-12 bits to get started with working with these three materials.

I know that I want a v-bit for signs, some straight flutes, some engraving bits for the plastic and aluminum. I will need some bits for 
leveling the wood and aluminum materials.

I would like some advice on the style of bits to get to put together a starter pack of bits that will take care of these items and get me down the road a ways. I don't want cheap bits I want some nice carbide bits that will last. 

Thanks!


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Do post some photos of the machine when it is done Brian, NGM


----------



## desertfabworks (Jul 14, 2013)

I will be posting a lot of pictures I have decided to create a website that is dedicated the the build, my experiences and everything that I do and learn along the way. I'm still ordering components and getting things ready, so the website is just getting started. Its going to be at cncrouterbuild dot com.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

http://www.magnate.net/index.cfm?event=showCategory&theID=23


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

desertfabworks said:


> I will be posting a lot of pictures I have decided to create a website that is dedicated the the build, my experiences and everything that I do and learn along the way. I'm still ordering components and getting things ready, so the website is just getting started. Its going to be at cncrouterbuild dot com.


Thanks, I look forward to following the construction as something like that has to be documented. Neville


----------



## jamesmount (Aug 23, 2013)

*fd3238h nec floppy drive*

Hey ! Can you post some image's related to this question ? :moil:I think after seeing the image's, I will give advice.:nhl_checking:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Welcome.....*



jamesmount said:


> Hey ! Can you post some image's related to this question ? :moil:I think after seeing the image's, I will give advice.:nhl_checking:


Welcome to the forum, James.

If you could fill in a profile with your experience, tools and state, we should be able to help you.

I did not notice any question regarding a hard drive.


----------



## desertfabworks (Jul 14, 2013)

jamesmount said:


> Hey ! Can you post some image's related to this question ? :moil:I think after seeing the image's, I will give advice.:nhl_checking:


I created a new topic thread for the build and it has quite a few pictures more coming soon!

here is the link: http://www.routerforums.com/cnc-routing/42984-new-cnc-router-mill-build-project.html#post349765


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

check out precise bits and look at their collets also 

Precision solid carbide tools for woodworking and metal forming.


----------



## jamesmount (Aug 23, 2013)

*fd3238h nec floppy drive*

thanks ! Nice thread with some picture. i will come back soon In your thread...:jester:


----------



## Gary Sheets (Oct 1, 2013)

Good luck with your new build. I think I will be watching your website.
I am very interested in the same.
best wishes,
Gary


----------



## desertfabworks (Jul 14, 2013)

Gary Sheets said:


> Good luck with your new build. I think I will be watching your website.
> I am very interested in the same.
> best wishes,
> Gary


Thank you, I hope to update the threads and the website with some new pictures shortly, life has been a little too busy.


----------

